#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Materials Science &Corrosion >  >  >  NACE TPC 2: Coatings and Linings for Immersion Service,

## Faraz Khan

Can anyone please share subject NACE standard. 

Thank in advance. 

Regard, 



Faraz KhanSee More: NACE TPC 2: Coatings and Linings for Immersion Service,

----------

